# 223 big enough for PA Deer?



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm hunting in pa for the first time this year. My largest caliber rifle I have is a bolt action 223 with scope. Opinions on using that or take my 12g slug gun?
Thanks


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It will certainly kill one as long as its placed well. Not ideal of course, but lots of deer are takes with the .223 every year.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I'd read the state's hunting laws. Some states don't allow a .22 cal round for deer hunting. Not sure about PA. Didn't see anything prohibiting the use of a .22 cal round but was surprised to find you can't use a semi-auto rifle (aka blam-o-matic) to hunt deer.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

And if you do use it make absolute sure to use bullets intended for deer hunting. Preferably the heaviest weight your gun will shoot well. No hollow points or FMJ.


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

As stated, check the state laws.

Lots of places have .25 or .27 minimum.


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

RossN said:


> As stated, check the state laws.
> 
> Lots of places have .25 or .27 minimum.


I did find this in the regulations.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

There is no min or max caliber in PA. There was a proposal to establish a minimum but it didn’t move forward.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Call me gary all loan you a .270 .


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

as far as I know it is legal as long as it isn't semi auto check first and if you can use keep shots within 200 yards for a 223


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

0utwest said:


> Call me gary all loan you a .270 .


Hey outwest, that is mighty kind of you to offer that. I really appreciate it but I just wouldn't feel comfortable borrowing someone else's rifle. I may just end up using my 12 gauge slug gun. It's very accurate out to 100 yards and it seems like most deer you see anyhow are within that range.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

223 with proper ammo and shot placement is big enough for deer, I would use it over a 12 gauge.









The 7 Best .223 Loads for Whitetail Deer Hunting


The .223 Remington is legal for deer in most states, and it is up to the job. Here are some picks for the best 223 ammo for deer.




www.fieldandstream.com


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Fairly positive the minimum size caliper for deer is .243 in Pa. I believe for bear and elk minimum is .270.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Bprice1031 said:


> Fairly positive the minimum size caliper for deer is .243 in Pa. I believe for bear and elk minimum is .270.


As far as I can tell they voted down the 24 cal minimum. Don’t see it anywhere in the regs.


----------



## Howland 937 (10 mo ago)

wivywoo said:


> seems like most deer you see anyhow are within that range.


You must have your deer trained better. I always see them about 50 yards farther away than they need to be for an ethical shot. Unless it was when I bow hunted...then they were only 15-20 yards out of range. 

I'd opt for the 12ga myself, unless you're hunting pretty open spaces.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> As far as I can tell they voted down the 24 cal minimum. Don’t see it anywhere in the regs.


Was just looking at the PA regs. Been a few years since I've hunted there but I find it odd that the caliber size dropped like it did. Guess they're not worried about losing deer in the woods anymore. Oh well who knows why they do what they do anymore????


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Bprice1031 said:


> Was just looking at the PA regs. Been a few years since I've hunted there but I find it odd that the caliber size dropped like it did. Guess they're not worried about losing deer in the woods anymore. Oh well who knows why they do what they do anymore????


It hasn’t changed. There never has been a minumum in PA. There was a proposal to created minimum calibers, but it didn’t pass.


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

My sister started hunting with a .222 and got a deer every year for her first 5 years.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Just saw that they changed stuff in 2020 to 24 caliber centerfire or larger


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

bridgeman said:


> Just saw that they changed stuff in 2020 to 24 caliber centerfire or larger


Thats not correct. Thats when it was proposed, but again, it never passed. Below is copied from the regulations. 


Lawful Arms & Ammunition
deer and Bear, regular seasons
• Manually operated (pump, lever, bolt actions, single-shot) cen- terfire rifles, and handguns (revolvers or single-shots) with all-lead bullet or ball, or bullet designed to expand on impact;
• Manually operated or semiautomatic centerfire shotguns (shot- guns do not have to be plugged) that propel single-projectile am- munition.
• Muzzleloading long guns of any type, 44 caliber or larger, or a muzzleloading handgun 50 caliber or larger, and;
• Long, recurve, compound bows (minimum draw weight of 35 pounds) or crossbows (minimum 125-pound draw weight), with a broadhead that has an outside diameter or width of at least 7/8 of an inch and may not exceed 3.25 inches in length. The use of buckshot is not legal, except in the Southeast Special Regulations Area.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

^^^ I stand corrected 

I recall reading many moons ago that any caliber larger than .25 rimfire was legal. But then again I'm pushing retirement age.


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

Well I went out today up in Forest county around the tionesta area. Ended up using my 12g and took this buck around 9:30 from about 30yds


----------



## jdlovejoy4 (2 mo ago)

I wouldn’t recommend a 223 for deer hunting. I think you need something bigger more knockdown power.


----------

